# Thinking of a shrimp tank



## ah300rum (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been thinking for quite a while about setting up a small tank for shrimp.

I have looked at the Fluval Spec V and a few other 5-7 gallon designer style tanks.

I was thinking starting off with more tolerant shrimp like ghost and/ or cherry.

How well do different types of shrimp do together in one tank? 

Is it best to stick with one type in a tank?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have only tried ghost and RCS and they get along well except for the fact that if there is no amount of hide space in your
tank provided by a lot of vegetation you will not have the RCS for a long time as the ghost shrimp eat them when they molt.
If you are looking for something unique for a tank, you might like this.
Finnex Schuber Wright 9 Gallon Aquarium Low Iron Glass Options Filter Light | eBay
Put a center piece of driftwood/stone and some Java moss in that and you will rock...LOL...
RCS tend to mutate occasionally color wise and they will surprise you with good looking variations like this one which came from
a solid red one. Not the clearest picture I ever took but...


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You won't go wrong with the Spec V either. I love mine and I have RCS and Boraras urophthalmoides in there. Nice little tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had Red Cherry Shrimp and Amano shrimp in a tank together and they were great. Ghost shrimp are a little more predatory than Amanos.

Don't mix neocardinia species, like Red Cherries and Blue Pearls, etc.; neocardinia are typically a drab brown, the reds and blues and whatnot have been specifically bred into them. If you mix species, they will interbreed and revert back to the drab brown.


----------

